# YOU ARE A PIRATE!



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Do what you want cause a pirate is a free~
Limewire 0_0
SAFE FOR WORK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVXCr6upWUo


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 5, 2010)

I just lost... *cry*


----------

